# Red meat allergy



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yup, another thing to worry about.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wired.com/story/lone-star-tick-that-gives-people-meat-allergies-may-be-spreading/amp

I can't imagine getting allergic to bacon. :|


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Weird.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Keep that away from me. I don't know what I would do without bacon. haha.


----------

